# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Can hgh regenerate kidney cells?

## DCannon

Hey guys, I'm new here but I've used this site for a couple of months now because of the great amount of information available. As the title says I was wondering if hgh is capable of repairing/regenerating new kidney cells? I'll give some info on myself as to why i'm asking this.

I'm 27 years old, about 5'7" 165lbs. and about 13% BF. I've been working out since I was 14. However when I was 19 I was told by my doctor that I had Kidney Failure. He said I either needed to start dialysis or have a kidney transplant. I decided to have a transplant. It didn't work, my body rejected the transplant and I had to go on dialysis. I tried another transplant about a year later, and that one failed as well. So for the past seven or eight years I been on dialysis. For those of you that don't know what dialysis is, 4 or 5 nights a week I have to hook myself up to a machine, using 2-15ga. needles, and pump my blood through a filter for 6-8 hours to clean toxins from my blood. The last couple of years I've been looking for alternate ways to improve my health. A couple of months ago I found a doctor in Texas who claimes he has helped a few people recover kidney function though hgh.

I talked with him a few times and he was willing to send me his protocol that he used, with a list of all the supplements and doses. Unfortunately I live in Canada and cannot visit him to get any prescriptions, nor will my doctors here help me out with this because they say hgh is not regulated for kidney failure. 

Sorry for the long post but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with improved kidney function, or information that hgh might improve it. Thanks in advance guys.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

This is an area you should only be discussing with your Dr.

----------


## DCannon

I agree but my doctors here don't want to help because they don't think it'll work. They also said they can't prescribe me any of these supplements because they are not listed to treat kidney failure.

The reason I brought this up here is most of the protocol is made up of supplements I know most BB's use.

----------


## Canadream

no...I haven't to see any studies suggested such. GH isn't the miracle drug that everyone thinks it is.

----------


## thefunkybuddha

There are various doctors using HGH to treat kidney failure. The few testimonials I have read indicated incredible results can be obtained. look into it. Do some deep searching. This type of use should be under a doctors care.

----------


## DCannon

I've tried to get several doctors here to help me with this but none would. I still talk to the doctor in Texas who gave me the list of supplements to take, and we also communicate by email aswell. I have blood work taken monthly to monitor my kidney function so I'm not just doing this blindly. I just really hope this can work, I can't imagine spending the rest of my life on dialysis.

----------


## DCannon

Here's a list of what that doctor in Texas suggested I take, tell me what you think.

hgh - 2 to 4 iu's every morning
cortef - 10mg every morning & noon- to get fasting AM cortisol level up to 20
DHEA - 100mg. every morning
Test - get levels up to 700 or greater
T4 - 100mg. every day
arginine - 7gm. 2/day
glutamine - 7gm. 2/day
HMB - 1000mg. 3/day
Vitamin D - 50000 units/week
*****3 - 3000mg/day
Alpha lipoic acid - 200mg. 2/day
Acetyl-L-Carnitine - 1000mg. 3/day
CoEnzymeQ 10 - 200mg. 3/day

The only things on this list I'm not taking is the cortef(because I can't get a prescription) and the Test(because my wife and I are trying for a kid and I don't want to lower my natural production right now). I appreciate any input, thanks.

----------


## Canadream

I would like to see them when you find them as well .




> There are various doctors using HGH to treat kidney failure. The few testimonials I have read indicated incredible results can be obtained. look into it. Do some deep searching. This type of use should be under a doctors care.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

Better confirm the dose of T4. 100mg is huge. 100mcg is even a large dose.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^ yeah i caught that im certain he meant mcg ...and 100mcg t4 is by no means huge btw........

----------


## DCannon

> Better confirm the dose of T4. 100mg is huge. 100mcg is even a large dose.


Yeah my mistake, I was just typing to fast. Thanks for pointing it out. It is 100mcg.

----------


## thefunkybuddha

> I would like to see them when you find them as well .


There is information available on the internet. A pharmacuetical company has even applied for a patent for a 'cocktail' of which hgh is included for renal failure. Weather it works or not i dont know...but you would have to find a doctor thats willing to experiemnt with new therapies.

----------


## DreDD

I don't know if it does, but I did read this from a web site..................
**********TM can long be used in the treatment of the dysplasia hypoplasis caused by inadequate secretion of growth hormone , chronic renal failure before kidney transplantation and microsomia caused by Turner’s syndrome. **********TM is clinically used in surgical operations, traumas, burns, organ transplantations and cancers, promoting protein combination. **********TM can also be used in the treatment of heart failure and asteoporosis and the improvement of sleeping quality (deep sleeping), the decrease of body fat and cyasma, the improvement of skin and appearance and the decrease of wrinkles.

----------


## juice555

You might want to look at this study too:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6153581.html <--- Sorry the information has disappeared and crap advertising took its place

I am also interested in this as my kidneys may be in middle stage CKD

----------


## juice555

I have a very good kind doctor here in Vancouver who has some kidney problems. I was telling him what I saw on this post and he seemed interested. Can you give me the contact information of the doctor in Texas so I can pass this on to my doctor. I tried to PM you, but had no option.

Thanks alot!




> Here's a list of what that doctor in Texas suggested I take, tell me what you think.
> 
> hgh - 2 to 4 iu's every morning
> cortef - 10mg every morning & noon- to get fasting AM cortisol level up to 20
> DHEA - 100mg. every morning
> Test - get levels up to 700 or greater
> T4 - 100mg. every day
> arginine - 7gm. 2/day
> glutamine - 7gm. 2/day
> ...

----------


## DCannon

Hey guys, sorry I haven't replied in a while, I've had a shitty few weeks. I ended up having two tendon surgeries in one week.

Anyways, Juice, you wanted the contact info for the doctor, if you just google his name (Dr. Lewis K. Clarke) you should get all the info you need.

----------


## juice555

> Hey guys, sorry I haven't replied in a while, I've had a shitty few weeks. I ended up having two tendon surgeries in one week.
> 
> Anyways, Juice, you wanted the contact info for the doctor, if you just google his name (Dr. Lewis K. Clarke) you should get all the info you need.


Thanks alot! I found his site.

How has his regimen worked for you so far? how is your eGFR faring?

----------


## DCannon

Juice555,
my GFR has gone from 10 to 11, not a big increase I know but I've had kidney failure for quite a few years now, and I assume it's probably going to take a while to improve. One thing I have noticed in the past couple of weeks is that my volume of urine output has definately increased, which is a very good sign.

----------


## juice555

> Juice555,
> my GFR has gone from 10 to 11, not a big increase I know but I've had kidney failure for quite a few years now, and I assume it's probably going to take a while to improve. One thing I have noticed in the past couple of weeks is that my volume of urine output has definately increased, which is a very good sign.


Thanks alot for that information on behalf of my doctor and myself. I gave him the information today.
All the best of luck to you with this regime. I can't imagine the hell you must have had to go through in your life with this problem.
If you can, please keep us abreast of this treatment you are undertaking. You have at least two interested pairs of eyes watching.

----------


## PittsburghSteelers

DCannon,

My gf just recently started the HGH program with Dr. Clark. She had surgery on her kidneys last year and her GFR is now 40. It is been steadily declining. Have you had any success on the program? I cannot find any other Dr's that support the program. Does it work or is the guy crazy? I am a little skeptical. The guy majored in psychology. I know from my college experience that the football players majored in psychology and it does not take a smart person to do so. Please advise.

I hope to hear that it has worked for you.

Thanks.

----------


## the judge

> Here's a list of what that doctor in Texas suggested I take, tell me what you think.
> 
> hgh - 2 to 4 iu's every morning
> cortef - 10mg every morning & noon- to get fasting AM cortisol level up to 20
> DHEA - 100mg. every morning
> Test - get levels up to 700 or greater
> T4 - 100mg. every day
> arginine - 7gm. 2/day
> glutamine - 7gm. 2/day
> ...


get a script for the test and hcg and you should be fine with sterility.im 42 and on test/hcg and have a 1.5yr old daughter.all the best in your treatment.................

----------


## DCannon

> DCannon,
> 
> My gf just recently started the HGH program with Dr. Clark. She had surgery on her kidneys last year and her GFR is now 40. It is been steadily declining. Have you had any success on the program? I cannot find any other Dr's that support the program. Does it work or is the guy crazy? I am a little skeptical. The guy majored in psychology. I know from my college experience that the football players majored in psychology and it does not take a smart person to do so. Please advise.
> 
> I hope to hear that it has worked for you.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Pittsburgh, sorry to hear about your gf, I hope things are starting to get better for her. How long has she been on the protocol? Changes like this do not happen overnight. I really do beleive this protocol works, if you catch the problem early enough. I wasn't able to start everything on the protocol until October of 2010. At that time I had not produced any urine for just over a year. Within 3 weeks I began to make a little urine each day, which tells me it is definatly helping. I don't know if I will ever regain full function due to being on dialysis for 10 years, my kidneys are probably shriveled up like prunes. None the less, it has made me a lot healthier than I was.

I really hope it helps your gf, keep me updated and if you need anything let me know.

----------


## robschuh

> Hey guys, I'm new here but I've used this site for a couple of months now because of the great amount of information available. As the title says I was wondering if hgh is capable of repairing/regenerating new kidney cells? I'll give some info on myself as to why i'm asking this.
> 
> I'm 27 years old, about 5'7" 165lbs. and about 13% BF. I've been working out since I was 14. However when I was 19 I was told by my doctor that I had Kidney Failure. He said I either needed to start dialysis or have a kidney transplant. I decided to have a transplant. It didn't work, my body rejected the transplant and I had to go on dialysis. I tried another transplant about a year later, and that one failed as well. So for the past seven or eight years I been on dialysis. For those of you that don't know what dialysis is, 4 or 5 nights a week I have to hook myself up to a machine, using 2-15ga. needles, and pump my blood through a filter for 6-8 hours to clean toxins from my blood. The last couple of years I've been looking for alternate ways to improve my health. A couple of months ago I found a doctor in Texas who claimes he has helped a few people recover kidney function though hgh.
> 
> I talked with him a few times and he was willing to send me his protocol that he used, with a list of all the supplements and doses. Unfortunately I live in Canada and cannot visit him to get any prescriptions, nor will my doctors here help me out with this because they say hgh is not regulated for kidney failure. 
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with improved kidney function, or information that hgh might improve it. Thanks in advance guys.


I had renal failure in 1990 and was on dialysis until 1998 when I had my transplant. It started to fail a few years ago, but it's still hanging in enough to keep me off of dialysis until I get another transplant. I hate to tell you this, but by now, your kidneys are shrunken down and could never come back. GH has been used in patients with renal failure to help with wasting syndrome, much like it's used for AIDS patients, but it won't help your kidneys. I know a great deal about dialysis and I've never heard of anyone doing hemodialysis 4-5 days/week for that many hours. I was 230 lbs when I started and I'm 5'10". I was a former national level competitor in bodybuilding. No, my steroid use had nothing to do with my kidney failure. I had the same disease that Flex Wheeler had, but it mainly shows up in athletic black males in their late 20s to early 30s called FSGS. I was the right age, wrong skin color. :-) If you are doing dialysis that much, you must be on antiquated equipment. Like I said, I had a lot more lean body mass and the most I dialysized was for 4 hours 3x/week. Are you not on High Flux? Do you go to a center or at home? I would still try to get another transplant. You're still young and your quality of life will exponentially better. I would ask your Nephrologist if you are on High Flux dialysis because if you're not, there's something very wrong. High Flux has been around for at least 20 years, so you should not have to do hemo that much. AS often as you are dialilizing, you could do peritoneal dialysis, but I can't stress enough about getting a transplant. I waited 5 years to get on the list because I initially had moronic MDs who told me horror stories about the anti rejection meds. I've had pneumonia 4 times since 1998 that put me in the hospital and I've had a few benign skin cancers removed, but those are really the only side effects from the anti rejection meds. I don't take any prednisone, which in the past caused the most problems. If you have any ?s, feel free to e mail me at edit If you are tying to get your wife pregnant and have problems, I would get your test levels checked and sperm count. Both can be lowered over time due to the high levels of BUN in your system. I've been on Test replacement for about 15 years, but I'm not trying to get anyone knocked up either! :-) I'm 48 and still am in great shape for my age. I'm about 185-190 and about 5% body fat at 5'10. Good luck with all of this. I know what a pain in the ass all of this can be, but you will do so much better with a transplant. Let's hope the 3rd time is the charm! :-)

Rob

-- 
--
Robert Schuh
"Everything that elevates an individual above the herd and
intimidates the neighbour is henceforth called evil; and
the fair, modest, submissive and conforming mentality,
the mediocrity of desires attains moral designations and honors"
- Nietzsche

edit

please do not post emails and websites here

----------


## lovbyts

I'm a little confused. A lot of good information and suggestions but if you had Kidney failure and your had transplants done but your body rejected them doesnt that mean you DONT have a kidney now? You cant fix something you dont have, right?

Sorry if I missed something.

----------


## DCannon

> I'm a little confused. A lot of good information and suggestions but if you had Kidney failure and your had transplants done but your body rejected them doesnt that mean you DONT have a kidney now? You cant fix something you dont have, right?
> 
> Sorry if I missed something.


I still have my own kidneys, they just don't work anymore.

----------


## DCannon

> I had renal failure in 1990 and was on dialysis until 1998 when I had my transplant. It started to fail a few years ago, but it's still hanging in enough to keep me off of dialysis until I get another transplant. I hate to tell you this, but by now, your kidneys are shrunken down and could never come back. GH has been used in patients with renal failure to help with wasting syndrome, much like it's used for AIDS patients, but it won't help your kidneys. I know a great deal about dialysis and I've never heard of anyone doing hemodialysis 4-5 days/week for that many hours. I was 230 lbs when I started and I'm 5'10". I was a former national level competitor in bodybuilding. No, my steroid use had nothing to do with my kidney failure. I had the same disease that Flex Wheeler had, but it mainly shows up in athletic black males in their late 20s to early 30s called FSGS. I was the right age, wrong skin color. :-) If you are doing dialysis that much, you must be on antiquated equipment. Like I said, I had a lot more lean body mass and the most I dialysized was for 4 hours 3x/week. Are you not on High Flux? Do you go to a center or at home? I would still try to get another transplant. You're still young and your quality of life will exponentially better. I would ask your Nephrologist if you are on High Flux dialysis because if you're not, there's something very wrong. High Flux has been around for at least 20 years, so you should not have to do hemo that much. AS often as you are dialilizing, you could do peritoneal dialysis, but I can't stress enough about getting a transplant. I waited 5 years to get on the list because I initially had moronic MDs who told me horror stories about the anti rejection meds. I've had pneumonia 4 times since 1998 that put me in the hospital and I've had a few benign skin cancers removed, but those are really the only side effects from the anti rejection meds. I don't take any prednisone, which in the past caused the most problems. If you have any ?s, feel free to e mail me at . If you are tying to get your wife pregnant and have problems, I would get your test levels checked and sperm count. Both can be lowered over time due to the high levels of BUN in your system. I've been on Test replacement for about 15 years, but I'm not trying to get anyone knocked up either! :-) I'm 48 and still am in great shape for my age. I'm about 185-190 and about 5% body fat at 5'10. Good luck with all of this. I know what a pain in the ass all of this can be, but you will do so much better with a transplant. Let's hope the 3rd time is the charm! :-)
> 
> Rob
> 
> -- 
> --
> Robert Schuh
> "Everything that elevates an individual above the herd and
> intimidates the neighbour is henceforth called evil; and
> ...




Thanks Rob, dialysis is a pain in the ass. I plan on going back on the list soon, hopefully the wait isn't too long. Sorry to hear about your transplant failing, that really sucks. The reason I dialyze so long is I do nocturnal home hemo. I dialyze overnight so I have my days free. It's better than conventional dialysis and I don't have any restrictions on my diet or fluid intake. What anti rejection meds are you on?

----------


## IBGuardian

I am sorry to hear of the difficulties you face with regards to your health. Wish you the best and praying for your recovery.

Believe it or not.. they are doing some incredible things with STEM cells derived from a sheep's after birth to treat conditions like yours in Europe.
Just run a search on sheep afterbirth used in medical applications and do your research.

Do you have the contact information of the Doctor you spoke with? If so, please send..

Thanks

----------


## lovbyts

> I am sorry to hear of the difficulties you face with regards to your health. Wish you the best and praying for your recovery.
> 
> Believe it or not.. they are doing some incredible things with STEM cells derived from a sheep's after birth to treat conditions like yours in Europe.
> Just run a search on sheep afterbirth used in medical applications and do your research.
> 
> Do you have the contact information of the Doctor you spoke with? If so, please send..
> 
> Thanks


Yeah hopefully he is doing ok, considering this thread is 4 years old and the last time he posted was 3 years ago.

----------

